# Noted NJ scientist killed during charity ride



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/breaking/125711548.html?cmpid=15585797

CLINTON TOWNSHIP, N.J. - A noted scientist taking part in a charity bicycle ride to raise funds for troubled children was killed when he crashed his bike into a car that was stopped at an intersection in northern New Jersey.

Fifty-five-year-old Doug McCune of Princeton Township was pronounced dead at the scene of Saturday's crash in Clinton Township. Authorities said he was wearing a helmet, but further details on his injuries were not disclosed.

A cause of death hasn't been determined, and Hunterdon County prosecutors say it's unlikely that any charges will be filed.

McCune was an award-winning scientist who developed sophisticated software used around the world to understand the physics of fusion experiments. A magna cum laude graduate of Yale University with a bachelor's degree in mathematics, he was the co-head of the Princeton Plasma Physics Laboratory's computational plasma physics group.

McCune was taking part in the 33rd annual "Ride for Runaways" event that benefits Anchor House, a Trenton-based shelter for abused and neglected children. He had ridden in the event for 16 years, and his death occurred on the final day of the 500-mile, 7-day ride between Jamestown, N.Y. and Lawrence, N.J.

Officials say McCune had biked about 10 miles of the 48-mile final stretch to Hopewell when the accident occurred shortly after 9 a.m. Police say his bike struck the rear of a vehicle driven by a Clinton woman who was waiting to make a left turn.

McCune was among more than 200 riders taking part in this year's event, which raised more than $410,000. Citing his longtime dedication to the event, Anchor House officials said they were "grieving the loss of a wonderful person and supporter."

McCune's death is the second fatality in the event's history. In 1998, a 15-year-old Hopewell boy was struck and killed by a car as he was completing the final leg of that year's fundraiser.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

From a Times of Trenton article:

"The driver ... was stopped on Payne Road eastbound at Route 31, waiting to make a left turn into a service station, when McCune rode into the back of her vehicle, authorities said. Tim Quinn, a veteran of the yearly Anchor House ride and a close friend to McCune, said the rider was last in a line of three cyclists crossing Route 31. It is believed that McCune had his head down and wasn’t paying attention to the road ahead, Quinn said."

I rode through this intersection this morning. Several markings on the road, including "P.O.I." which I assume to mean "Point of Impact". It's a flat section of road just past the traffic light after crossing Rt. 31. I wouldn't expect that you would be riding very fast at that point unless you were sprinting to beat the traffic light turning red. The fact that he was last in a line of other riders highlights that riders in the front of a group have a responsibility to riders in the back to alert them of hazards up ahead. I'm not saying that this did or didn't happen, but I've been on too many group rides where the ridiers in front are oblivious to the riders behind them.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Also, considering it is a charity ride..... not really a group training ride, does it really matter to stay with the group (other than to conserve energy) and as a 16 year veteran old the charity ride.... I would have thought McCune would have knew better.

But then again... I've been on these types of rides where riders blantantly disregard traffic laws and seen some close calls...

McCune could have just been "in the zone"....


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

On one hand, it is a shame, on the other hand, what a great way to go out. He was doing something he loved, and doing it for a great cause.


----------

